# Help needed urgently...



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi all.. My pecteilis susannae is finally in spike..  But there's this 'thing' growing on the apical leaves.. Its brown and powdery and looks like a rust of some sort. Could it be sooty mould..? Will it affect the flowers and what can I do about it..? Many thanks..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

do you have physan or some other topical plant disinfectant? If so wipe it down. It probably is harmless but it couldn't hurt to clean it. Good luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2010)

Missed this one. I'd spray it with a combo insecticide and fungicide to be sure. No idea what you have available there, so cannot comment further. You may still save a bud or two, but it doesn't look too good...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you guys think it might be spider mites? Someone on another forum identified it as spider mite infestation. Have removed infected leaves and sprayed with neem oil. Hope it does not spread..


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2010)

a magnifying glass will tell you for sure if it's spidermites, no sense in using a chemical that's not needed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Do you guys think it might be spider mites? Someone on another forum identified it as spider mite infestation. Have removed infected leaves and sprayed with neem oil. Hope it does not spread..



Spider mites is a possibility. If you have a strong magnifying glass, you might be able to see them. The ones I had were tiny red dots even under strong magnification. There are also the two-spotted type, which might be a tiny bit bigger.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

This looks bad! Good luck!


----------



## fibre (Jun 22, 2010)

maybe western flower thrips (Frankliniella occidentalis). The brown rust could be their excrements. Just try Spinosad or Azadirachtin. I used Lizethan, that worked too. Treat *ALL* your plants - the whole greenhouse, not only your orchids! Use it *immediately* and three times after 7-10 days!
Good luck!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh my... That sounds like I have a bad infestation..  Fibre, it wouldn't help much to spray all my plants because I grow outdoors.. Whatever it is must have come from neighbouring houses... I hope the heavy rain gets rid of them...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Oh my... That sounds like I have a bad infestation..  Fibre, it wouldn't help much to spray all my plants because I grow outdoors.. Whatever it is must have come from neighbouring houses... I hope the heavy rain gets rid of them...



Same situation here. When you grow outside you really can't help but have to deal with these problems. I've had enough damage to my Pecteilis and Habenaria collection in the past to make me grow them in a small greenhouse inside. So far no damage this year. Little bastards!


----------

